# Shaving door handles...?



## ShatteredChi (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok, now maybe I'm just being dumb but is this right?



I just bought a 92 nx2k - 105,00, t-tops, 5 speed, GREAT shape. for 2000 bucks, which I think is a good deal, but that's neither here nor there I just wanted to brag. Unless it's not a good deal in which case, I continue to be dumb. ANYWAY The questions is: The car didn't have power locks or anything and I wanted to install some, but I thought, what if I just shaved the handles and installed poppers? I mean that's basically power locks right? Am I missing anything? Also, has anyone done this and how complicated is it?

thanks guys

Darby :dumbass:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the installation of the poppers should be fairly easy and straight forward. but the actual shaving of the handles is were skill is involved.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Also consider the fact that you will prolly want to have a manual release outside the car, in case the battery dies. Most experienced car theives know this, so get an alarm too. I understand that wiring it up is really not too hard, and filling in the indentions where the door handle was with fiberglass and bondo is prolly ok too. But you may need a body shop to blend the paint on your door so it matches right.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

youre definately gonna wanna go with a sheetmetal insert. fiberglass has a tendency to crack under the stress of the door being shut everytime.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

yeah, i would recommend a sheet metal insert as well.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Most shaved door kits are a ripoff. I'd buy the spring poppers that push your door open though, those aren't terribly priced. Then just use a couple trunk release solenoids, you could even get those at a junkyard, and use those to pop the door release. Then when you hook this all up to an alarm, you'll just hook up the unlocklock trigger wire to a relay, which will in turn send power to the release solenoids. You won't use the lock wire at all. As for a manual release, not only is that difficult to do, but it is a security risk. Most kits only come with a key switch that you hide, and that still relies on power, it's only there in the event that your keyless entry system fails. When you have the door apart to hook all this up, you can quickly figure out how you could get the door open in the event that the solenoid failed or the battery was dead. You can practice with the panel off. The way you could do a manual release is if you get a gas door or trunk release solenoid from the junkyard and it has a manual release, you could extend that wire through a hole in the door through the door hinge pillar and into the wheel well where it would be behind the plastic shroud. I think learning to break into your own car is the best means though, you'll never say, "Man I wish I hadn't spent that half hour figuring out how to break into my own car." As mentioned, shaving the door handle hole is the part that takes skill. Shaving door handles is going to be a lot more expensive and difficult than just adding power locks. Power lock actuators are cheap, cheaper than the release solenoids, and the poppers as well. If you want help let me know, I'm all about this stuff. I've put power windows and locks into vehicles that never had them as options. I can make doors power open and close. I can also hook you up on aftermarket door lock actuators and trunk release solenoids, whichever route you go.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> youre definately gonna wanna go with a sheetmetal insert. fiberglass has a tendency to crack under the stress of the door being shut everytime.


Sorry for the mis information. Learn something new everyday.


----------



## ShatteredChi (Sep 13, 2004)

*toolapcfan is the MAN*



toolapcfan said:


> Most shaved door kits are a ripoff. I'd buy the spring poppers that push your door open though, those aren't terribly priced. Then just use a couple trunk release solenoids, you could even get those at a junkyard, and use those to pop the door release...




WOW, thanks for the infor and the offer. I'll certainly take you up on it. Actually, adding power windows was another goal. There's a welding place right down the street from my college so I figure i'll check with them and see what it would cost to have a piece welded to cover the handle\key hole. I just think shaved doors are DAMN slick. We'll deffinitely have to talk about this. Pity you're well the hell over on the other side of the country!


----------



## turbo200 (Aug 7, 2004)

I went with shaved door handles, key locks, antenna, w/w squiters, side moldings, rear body seams and drip rails. I installed poppers that function on auxiliary channels off of my alarm. My handles and key locks were filled with 16ga steel and welded. The only regret is that I didn't shave the gas cap door and smooth out the trunk lid where the liscense plate is. Check out my car and see for your self, shaved is the best way to go.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to cosmetic mods.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

turbo200 said:


> I went with shaved door handles, key locks, antenna, w/w squiters, side moldings, rear body seams and drip rails. I installed poppers that function on auxiliary channels off of my alarm. My handles and key locks were filled with 16ga steel and welded. The only regret is that I didn't shave the gas cap door and smooth out the trunk lid where the liscense plate is. Check out my car and see for your self, shaved is the best way to go.
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502


oh god damn i love your car lol everytime i see it i say to my self holy sh!t thats a 200sx! whoa?! iv never seen a b14 as smooth as yours and thanks for not goin rice and getting one of those *** wings on it that wing (even tho i hate wings) makes the car look good and u got the power to back the thing up as well


----------

